# صلاه لما يحدث لاقباط مصر



## سندريلا 2011 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت كلنا نصلى للى بيحصل لاقباط مصر فى كل جمهورية مصر وبكافة محافظاتهاياجماعه محتاجين لصلوات كتيره لهدوء وسلامة بلادنا


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب أستجب من ضعفى

أحمى كنيستك

وشعبك

محتاجين لك يارب

لا تترك أولادك

آمين




[YOUTUBE]yOM3tbO9iAk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​ ​


----------



## اليعازر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب احمي شعبك في مصر

بصلوات أبائنا القديسين أيها الرب يسوع المسيح إلهنا ارحم وخلص شعبك في مصر

آمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا رب بنصرخلك
يا رب بندعيك 
يا رب مالناش غيرك
يا رب قلوبنا ماليها الخوف 
تعال وطمننا تعال واحمينا 
عيوننا نحوك بتترجاك 
تعال الان وكن معنا .......​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*يااااااارب كفااااااااااااايه ارحمناااااااااااااا احناااااااااااااا تعبنا من فضلك مد ايديك واتدخل​​*


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب انت وحدك القادر 
على اعطاء السلام والطمأنينه للجميع
 فيا ملك السلام اعطنا سلامك 
لا تخافوا من مضطهديكم فهم يقتلون الجسد 
لكنهم لا يستطيعون ان يقتلوا الروح ...
صلواتنا مع الاقباط ..
ربنا معاكم ويحميكم من كل شر​


----------



## Philoxinos (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*ليترأف الربّ على أولاده وكنيسته في مصر الحبيبة*
*وليتمجّد اسمه على الدوام*
*صلاتي لمصر الإيمان*​


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب ملناش غيرك
ارحمنا واحمي ولادك


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب احنا مالناش غيرك عشان نلجأ اليه وقت الضيق
ارجوك يارب انت شايف وعارف وسامع صوت صراخ شعبك
نتضرع اليك يا مخلص نفوسنا
ان تنظر الينا وتتدخل في الوقت المناسب كحسب ارادتك ومشيئتك
ولكن يارب
نطلب منك ان تعطينا القوة علي احتمال تلك الالم التي تحيط بينا
وان تعزي قلوبنا الحزينه التي لا يجف نزيفها علي اولادك الذي يرحلون عنا
احنا عارفين يارب ان قولت ان في العالم هايكون لينا ضيق
وواثقين في وعدك انك ستغلب العالم

فثبت ايمانا فيك
واتصرف انت ارجوك يارب انظر الي ضعفنا وقوينا بقوتك

لك كل مجد وقوه الي الابد 
امين


----------



## عبير الورد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب احمي شعبك وكنيستك
رحمتك يااارب


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يسعنى ان اقدم صلاة للذى حدث لاخوتنا واحبائنا فى ماسبيرو الا كلام داود لرب المجد نفسة يرد عليهم من  فى مزمور 94
1 *يا إله النقمات يارب  				، يا إله النقمات، أشرق *
2 *ارتفع يا ديان الأرض  				. جاز صنيع المستكبرين *
3 *حتى متى الخطاة يارب  				، حتى متى الخطاة يشمتون *
4 *يبقون، يتكلمون  				بوقاحة. كل فاعلي الإثم يفتخرون *
5 *يسحقون شعبك يارب،  				ويذلون ميراثك *
6 *يقتلون الأرملة  				والغريب، ويميتون اليتيم *
7 *ويقولون: الرب لا  				يبصر، وإله يعقوب لا يلاحظ *
8 *افهموا أيها البلداء  				في الشعب، ويا جهلاء متى تعقلون *
9 *الغارس الأذن ألا  				يسمع ؟ الصانع العين ألا يبصر *
10 *المؤدب الأمم ألا  				يبكت ؟ المعلم الإنسان معرفة *
11 *الرب يعرف أفكار  				الإنسان أنها باطلة *
12 *طوبى للرجل الذي  				تؤدبه يارب، وتعلمه من شريعتك *
13 *لتريحه من أيام الشر  				، حتى تحفر للشرير حفرة *
14 *لأن الرب لا يرفض  				شعبه، ولا يترك ميراثه *
15 *لأنه إلى العدل يرجع  				القضاء، وعلى أثره كل مستقيمي القلوب *
16 *من يقوم لي على  				المسيئين ؟ من يقف لي ضد فعلة الإثم *
17 *لولا أن الرب معيني  				، لسكنت نفسي سريعا أرض السكوت *
18 *إذ قلت: قد زلت  				قدمي فرحمتك يارب تعضدني *
19 *عند كثرة همومي في  				داخلي، تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي *
20 *هل يعاهدك كرسي  				المفاسد، المختلق إثما على فريضة *
21 *يزدحمون على نفس  				الصديق، ويحكمون على دم زكي *
22 *فكان الرب لي صرحا،  				وإلهي صخرة ملجإي *
23 *ويرد عليهم إثمهم،  				وبشرهم يفنيهم. يفنيهم الرب إلهنا *


----------



## إسرافيل (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ءاميييييييييييييييييييين


----------

